# Lost brown rafting paddle on Brown's Canyon



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi all, I lost my favorite paddle on Brown's Canyon yesterday...It is a brown shaft/white blade Carlisle Outiftter paddle, 60" length. It has a worn W.Virginia Highlands Conservancy (I love Mountains) sticker on one side of the blade and an Ocoee Adventure Center (OAC) sticker on the other side of the blade. Its a bit worn, but it has been with me for years and there is a case/bottle of choice in it for you if I can have it returned...cheers to you all. 
Thanks, 
Mark


----------

